# SPIDER!!!



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

snapped a couple photos of this spider on my parent's porch:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

it's back:


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

cool


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

INFO link


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wicked


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

OH FUC*!!!! I would have fainted if i ever saw one in real life. When now when i see any spider small or big i have my mom or gf or sister just anyone to kill it. Otherwise i walk away and leave it alone. Well most cases i take 409 and spray it to death!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sh*t thats scary!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i think they call them garden spiders very gross


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats freakin sweet lookin


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

good fish food there. My Oscar would love that sucker


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thats a fatty spider!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Orb weavers are great, some of them make great "pets"
used to keep a number of them. they are totaly harmless
and I've never known of one to bite, Funny you never see them till fall,
kind of like the wolf spiders, maturity ends in these spiders with alot of
noticeable bang for the buck. great pic BTW


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

WHoa, NICE BIG JUICY picture of the back and front! NICE PHOTO SKILLS hahaha


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hays98 said:


> i think they call them garden spiders very gross


 Yup, garden spider it is. Those suckers get huge!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

theyre big and have good wrapping skills, but they suck against black widows.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Damn, I would raise it and get it huge and freakier. And then feed it to my ps


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sweet Spider , I hate them buy you can't deny their beauty.....
sometimes anyways.

Here's one that we found on the counter on vacation. 
Gross SOB


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

that's one crazy looking spider. Nice shots


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Sweet Spider , I hate them buy you can't deny their beauty.....
> sometimes anyways.
> 
> Here's one that we found on the counter on vacation.
> Gross SOB


 that's a daddy long leg


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey Daddy long legs are the one of the most poisoness spiders out there, the only reason theyre harmless to us is because they cant puncture our skin.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

ewww now I feel all creeped out I hate spiders


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

black widows dont beat wasps...









i used to sit there and collect them and put them together and let them go at it.


----------

